# JAPAN 2011 by quashlo: Tokyo V



## quashlo (Jun 14, 2008)

Tokyo I
Tokyo II
Tokyo III (Kamakura)
Osaka I (+Kyoto, +Kobe)
Osaka II (Kyoto)
Osaka III (+Nara)
Hiroshima
Fukuoka
Nagasaki
Kita-Kyushu + Shimonoseki
Nikko
Tokyo IV (Yokohama)
*Tokyo V*

This is the last set, a final day and a half in Tōkyō.
Thanks again for viewing and commenting. 

Optional musical accompaniment:






==============
==============


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

I love Tokyo


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

I like the variety here.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Love it!


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Superb pictures, thank you very much! In some aspects, Japanese cities remind me a bit of German ones - probably because both in Japan and in Germany most larger cities were destroyed in WWII and rebuilt in 1950s/60s style, and because in both countries, buildings use to be kept very clean and well maintained.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Awesome! Japan looks so interesting, I really hope that one day I can visit there.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A superb collection of photographs - so vibrant! I love the street fashions.


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

The pics are amazing, this is my favourite city!!


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

wonderful photos, what camera did you use?


----------



## quashlo (Jun 14, 2008)

Nikon D3100.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

I guess, everybody loves Japan. Me too. 
Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## kantama (May 30, 2012)

Thank you quashlo!!!I really really enjoy your photos.:cheers:
Your photos make me feel like I'm on the actual street and in the photo scene. 
I live in Tokyo for 10years but I still have many area that I've never been and everyday something new,so I can never get tired of it


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed wonderful, very nice photos from Tokyo :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Just SO AWESOME!!! Superb photo's!!! kay:  
Brings back memories to my own visit back in october 2010


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Great shots!


----------



## vitaniya (Jun 12, 2012)

The development is so fast here!


----------



## ВАЛЄРА СИХІВСЬК (Mar 21, 2012)

Impressive photos  Keep posting


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice variety of pictures!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful collection of images from Japan...:cheers:


----------

